
Apple Takes a (Cautious) Stand Against Opening a Killer’s iPhones - i_am_not_elon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/14/technology/apple-iphone-pensacola-shooting.html
======
MBCook
Apple CAN’T open the phone. Is there any proof they can?

This continued framing by the media that it’s Apple’s choice is unfair.

